# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Giúp mình cách mở 1 csdl trong SQL_sever200 với!!!

## kenshin

Mình có 1 bài tập mới coppy của bạn về.Bài về quản lý nhân viên.Chương trình được viết bằng VB,CSDL làm bằng SQL 2000.Về nhà mình đã cài SQL rồi mà mình không biêt cách nào mở CSDL đó được.Các bạn giúp mình với,sắp phải nộp bài rồi.Chỉ giúp mình từng bước nhé.Thanks!

----------


## quanvm

Khi cài sql 2000 xong, bạn vào mở phần SQL Enterprise manager ra, sau đó chọn database, right click --> All Tasks --> Attach database, sau đó click nút có dấu ... để chọn đường dẫn tới CSDL (file mdf) của bạn
nếu attach thành công thì xem như là OK, có thể mở CSDL bình thường. Có gì thì email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> hoac 0983.477.157
đây là kinh nghiệm chia sẽ của anh LINH , cám ơn anh đã đóng góp ý kiến cho diễn đàn

----------

